# Spring Break Countdown!!!



## Hutz (Dec 23, 2004)

I decided im going to start to post my workouts.
 so u guys can give me any hints or suggestions to my Routine.

 Right now im 5'10 at about 170 lbs 
 Closegrip bench 150 lbs
 Wide Grip bench 130 lbs

 my goal is to be more cut and weigh in around 175 lbs and to
 Closegrip bench 180 lbs
 Wide Grip bench 160 lbs

 by the beginnin of febuary

 i still havent done a leg workout but ill eventually get to tht

 ok here we go

 woot!

 IM starting the power/rep/ shock routine

 Monday December 13th

 Biceps/Tri's POWER

 Barbell Curl            2 x 6 (80 lbs)
 Preacher Curl           2 x 6 (50 lbs)
 Hammer Curl             2 x 5 (35 lbs)

 CG Bench Press          3 x 6 (150 lbs)
 Skullcrush              2 x 6 (85 lbs) killer
 Single Arm Extension    2 x 6 (20 lbs)

 Great workout didnt feel as dead as my older workouts but this one
 gave me a great burn the nxt day.

 Wednesday December 15th

 AB Day

 variety of ab workouts didnt record them

 Friday December 17th

 Shoulders and Chest POWER

 Military Press        3 x 6 (80 lbs)
 Front Raise           3 x 6 (10 lbs) 1st time
 Lying Rear Lat Raise  2 x 6 (10 lbs) 1st time

 Dumbell flat Bench    3 x 6 (40 lbs)
 Incline Bench press   3 x 6 (120 lbs)
 Flat Flyes            2 x 6 (20 lbs)

 Great Workout feeling huge..
 !st week of POWER and i feel great should o done a leg workout tho


 REP WEEK

 Monday December 20th

 CHEST

 Incline Dumbells     3 x 8  (45 lbs)
 Flat Bench Press     3 x 10 (130 lbs)
 Decline Flyes        3 x 8  (15 lbs)


 good workout didnt feel insane but definally felt good.

 Wednesday December 22

 BACK

 Dumbell Lying Rows        2 x 12 (35 lbs)
 Dips                      2 x 10 (just me)
 Cable Front Pulldown      2 x 10 (150 lbs)

 Felt alright could o doen more just lazy =finger:

 Friday December 25

 BICEPS/ TRICEPS


----------

